# P.E. Supplementary Experience Record



## EngineerGirlPE (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi everyone,

What are your recommendations for resources to help with writing the Supplementary Experience Record for P.E. license application in Texas?  

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------

